# Court-circuit USB, conséquences ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un macbook pro 15" 2,2 gHz A1226, et j'ai branché un câble USB, dont les fils rouge et noir (+ 5V et GND) sont dénudés, et comme je le savais déjà, j'ai +/- 5 volts continus avec 500 mA au bout de ces fils. J'ai testé différentes choses (petites ampoules, LEDs, petits moteurs DC etc...) et ça a toujours marché (à part que des fois, ça affichait un message d'erreur d'énergie USB faible.) SVP, ne vous inquiétez pas, j'en suis pas à mon coup d'essai, j'ai essayé sur plusieurs machines différentes (des Macs et des PCs), et ça s'est toujours bien passé, et au passage, tous les gadgets USB fonctionnent sur ce principe  .

Seulement voilà, j'ai toujours fait méga-attention à ce que les fils ne se court-circuitent jamais, mais je voulais savoir ce qui pourrait arriver à mon précieux, si jamais les deux fils rentraient en contact, alors que c'est branché au port USB. Bien sûr, je ne compte absolument pas faire une chose pareille, c'est donc juste pour me renseigner que je pose la question 

Merci de votre éclairage !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (17 Août 2011)

Le mac va surement s'éteindre violemment ... Mais je ne sais pas ce que tu vas découvrir quand tu voudras le redémarrer !


----------



## Deejay-Joe (17 Août 2011)

si tu veux faire des test un bête chargeur d'iphone ... sa te couterais moi cher si sa crame ..


----------



## Anderssonpaul (17 Août 2011)

Il sert à ca aussi l'apple Care =)


----------



## supergrec (17 Août 2011)

j'ai acheter une connerie chinoise ( ventillo pas sex toy  ) y'a quelque mois a brancher en USB. 

Lors du branchement des grésillement et un sont électrique pas très rassurant.

Résultat cette Me..de  ne marche plus et mon port usb fonctionne parfaitement ( Ouf  )

Donc je me dit peut être qu'il y a une protection pour éviter toute surtension, surcharge et parasite.

Oui je sais, j'ai la naiveter de croire qu'il y'a un disjoncteur (  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> si tu veux faire des test un bête chargeur d'iphone ... sa te couterais moi cher si sa crame ..



Oui, j'en ai un, sauf que c'est juste une alimentation (qui au passage donne 1A au lieu des 500mA de mon Mac), et je l'ai déjà court-circuité, il n'a rien eu, si ce n'est qu'il a un peu chauffé. Sur un Mac, il y a une carte mère, un contrôleur USB qui gère l'alimentation, et tout un tas de trucs, donc c'est très différent. Je voulais donc savoir si il y avait une protection ou pas, et quel genre si il y en a une.

@supergrec: Non, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un disjoncteur


----------



## edd72 (17 Août 2011)

A ta place, je m'abstiendrai (et je parle en connaissance de cause, on peut griller les ports USB sur un MBP... mon AppleCare m'a permis un changement de carte mère pris en charge mais ça m'a donné une bonne leçon... -j'avais balancé 12V dans un hab USB chinois-).


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2011)

psirvent a dit:


> ...je voulais savoir ce qui pourrait arriver à mon précieux, si jamais les deux fils rentraient en contact, ... !


 

Une fois le port usb grillé, il sera nettement moins "précieux"!

Au mieux tu auras un port usb de moins (ce qui peut rendre l'iSight et/ou le trackpad et/ou le clavier inutilisables s'il s'agit du port USB sur lequel ils sont reliés)

Au pire tu grilles en même temps la carte-mère

Dans les 2 cas il faut changer la carte-mère sur laquelle les ports usb sont soudés


Tu peux essayer de faire jouer le contrat AppleCare, sauf que si le réparateur démontre que le pb vient de ce que tu as branché sur le port usb, il peut refuser la prise en charge de la réparation.

Franchement, pour faire mumuse avec des LED, y'a moins cher qu'un MacBook Pro comme alim stabilisée...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Une fois le port usb grillé, il sera nettement moins "précieux"!
> 
> Au mieux tu auras un port usb de moins (ce qui peut rendre l'iSight et/ou le trackpad et/ou le clavier inutilisables s'il s'agit du port USB sur lequel ils sont reliés)
> 
> ...



Ok, merci, donc d'après ce que tu dis, il n'y a aucune protection contre les court-circuits sur le MBP ? (ça m'étonne pour des machines aussi haut-de-gamme &#63743;  ) Aujourd'hui même, j'ai court-circuité franchement les fils d'un port USB de mon vieux Dell Inspiron mini 12 (même si il meurt complètement, c'est pas grave), et ça a juste fait une petite étincelle, et un bruit, genre ébullition ou réaction chimique à l'intérieur du PC. J'ai laissé le court-circuit pendant 5 secondes, et après, le port fonctionnait encore, tout comme le reste du PC. J'ai même rechargé mon iTouch (ça consomme beaucoup) sur ce port juste après, aucun pb. Sinon, pour l'AppleCare, j'en ai pas  et bien sûr, la garantie est expirée depuis très longtemps :lol:


----------



## delmic (18 Août 2011)

et si on testait ceci :

après, j'appelle AppleCare :D


----------



## mikalak (18 Août 2011)

Salut, 
Pour répondre à ta question, sache ( à l'insu de mon plein gre...), "j'ai" creeer un court circuit sur mon port usb. Le mac s'est éteint violement. 
Pour la petite histoire, j'avais mon enfant sur mes genoux, nous regardions des photos..., quand l'envie lui ait passé  de "foutre" un bouchon de stylo en acier  dans le port usb  (sale gosse....).
le mac s'est éteint violemment, sur le coup j'ai cru qu'il avait grillé.
Je l'ai redémarré sans aucun souci. 
ceci étant, je  déconseille de faire ce type de manip, ne tente pas le diable.
Je te conseillerai, comme les autres, d'utiliser un chargeur usb.
Mika


----------



## kikiko789 (18 Août 2011)

c quoi le but du jeu,??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2011)

mikalak a dit:


> Salut,
> Pour répondre à ta question, sache ( à l'insu de mon plein gre...), "j'ai" creeer un court circuit sur mon port usb. Le mac s'est éteint violement.
> Pour la petite histoire, j'avais mon enfant sur mes genoux, nous regardions des photos..., quand l'envie lui ait passé  de "foutre" un bouchon de stylo en acier  dans le port usb  (sale gosse....).
> le mac s'est éteint violemment, sur le coup j'ai cru qu'il avait grillé.
> ...



Ok, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, donc je pense que ça fera pareil sur n'importe quel Mac, et bien sûr, je ne tenterais jamais ça.



kikiko789 a dit:


> c quoi le but du jeu,??



C'était juste de savoir qu'est-qe qui se passe si on court-circuite les fils d'alimentation d'un port USB sur un Mac. Mais j'ai eu ma réponse


----------



## robinhfr (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi été "victime" d'un  court-circuit venant d'un cable usb acheté sur ebay...
Seulement maintenant mon macbook pro (13") ne démarre plus du tout ! Rien à faire il est grillé je pense. 

Alors maintenant ce que je me demande c'est qu'es que apple va pouvoir faire ? ( C'est mon premier macbook pro ) Je l'ai acheté sur le refurb sans apple care.

Je l'ai acheté en juin 2011.

Cordialement,
Robin


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2011)

Acheté en juin 2011, il est garanti jusqu'en juin 2012.
Par contre, si la panne est due à un court-circuit sur le port usb à cause d'un cable défectueux, Apple risque de refuser de réparer sous garantie en vous demandant de vous retourner contre le fabricant du cable responsable du désastre!


----------



## robinhfr (18 Septembre 2011)

C'est un câble acheté sur ebay pour un prix médiocre...


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2011)

robinhfr a dit:


> C'est un câble acheté sur ebay pour un prix médiocre...


et bien j'ai bien peur que ce cable te coûte infiniment plus cher que prévu...

Enfin... prends contact avec le SAV Apple et tu verras bien. De toutes façons tu n'as plus le choix.


----------



## robinhfr (27 Septembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> et bien j'ai bien peur que ce cable te coûte infiniment plus cher que prévu...
> 
> Enfin... prends contact avec le SAV Apple et tu verras bien. De toutes façons tu n'as plus le choix.



Eh bien non ! Je viens aujourd'hui même de chercher mon Macbook réparé.
Tout s'est très bien déroulé. Jeudi  (22/09/2011 ) soir j'apporte mon mac au magasin bemac. Le vendeur me demande le mot de passe du mac et deux numéro de téléphones.

Aujourd'hui (27/09/2011) je reçois un appel mannonçant qu'il est bien réparé et que je peux venir le chercher. Au total j'aurais attendu 5 jours sachant qu'il y a samedi et dimanche entre.
Voilà, pour ceux qui serai dans le même cas que vous. Tout cela m'a coûté 0 car j'était encore sous garanti.


----------

